# Just Old Photos



## Hapiguy (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2021)

This is _my_ TV/record player/telephone/compass/ Sat nav/ encyclopedia/ video/ Camera ....combo...







I remember when I was a teenager and had a dansette record player which was all the rage, and my father pointing at the household radiogram/record player  and saying..''that dansette  will never replace this... it's a quality piece of furniture as well as being a functional thing, it will never go out of style... Boy, was HE wrong...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 29, 2021)

I remember as a kid, the garbage men used to stand on the back of the garbage truck and ride it.

At any rate, phew... I can't imagine the ripe smell emitting from the truck on a hot day and sitting in the back.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 29, 2021)

Always loved Mustangs... at least the early models that were fun/sporty cars. Not so much now that they are "muscle" cars


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 29, 2021)

1960's architecture, specifically residential architecture, that still looks as perfectly fresh and in keeping with today's modern styles.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 29, 2021)

And then there was the Greene & Rogers (ca. 1933 - 1939) modernist style of homes, which to this day I would just love to own.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 29, 2021)

Here is a classic example of  Greene & Rogers home from back in the day!

IMO they never go out of style.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 29, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


>


I have been confiscated all pictures of me in a leisure suit .


----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 29, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Here is a classic example of  Greene & Rogers home from back in the day!
> 
> IMO they never go out of style.



These photos of beautiful homes remind me of the several Frank Lloyd Wright architecture homes that I recall seeing over the years.    Thank you for posting


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 29, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> These photos of beautiful homes remind me of the several Frank Lloyd Wright architecture homes that I recall seeing over the years.   Thank you for posting


Yes indeed, they really are so reminiscent of.


----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 29, 2021)

This Chapel was a special project by architect Frank Lloyd Wright :



The Pettit Memorial Chapel is a small structure on the grounds of Belvidere Cemetery in Belvidere, Illinois. Emma Glasner Pettit, the sister of William A. Glasner, for whom Wright designed a home Glencoe in 1905, commissioned the chapel in honor of her deceased husband, William H. Pettit. The chapel consists of a long narrow porch and an adjoining, rectangular room for memorial services. Raised above ground level, the chapel is accessed via a staircase at the front of the porch, or a set of angled staircases that flank the meeting room at the rear of the porch. Just as he did in his residential designs, Wright included a centrally located fireplace with a broad chimney that emerges from a low-hipped roof.


----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 29, 2021)

Hughes H-4 Hercules aka The Spruce Goose.  First flight was November 2, 1947


----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## RB-TX (Jan 30, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> Hughes H-4 Hercules aka The Spruce Goose.  First flight was November 2, 1947View attachment 146946


That was the ONLY flight.


----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 30, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> View attachment 146945


@Aunt Marg: I am in full agreement with your


----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 30, 2021)

RB-TX said:


> That was the ONLY flight.


Thank you for the clarification...thinking back, many things I have done in the past the first time, the last time coincided


----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 31, 2021)

ROFLMAO!

Not hard to tell safety was number one back in the day when it came to children!

Wow! That nifty brass pocket shopping thingamajig is one of the more neat-O things I've ever seen!


----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 31, 2021)

I see no safety appliances.


----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 31, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I see no safety appliances.


I started working in construction in early 1960...it was kinda scary working at times


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 31, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> I started working in construction in early 1960...it was kinda scary working at times


I can only imagine, as back in those days I can only suspect that anything went.


----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 31, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I can only imagine, as back in those days I can only suspect that anything went.


In the morning a truck would drop blocks of ice in the dirt and a laborer would hold it on top of a 5 gallon igloo water jug and break the ice with an ice pick before filling it with water from an old job site rubber hose...at least we got drinking  water


----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 31, 2021)

NYC circa 1926


----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 31, 2021)

NYC circa 1926


----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 31, 2021)

NYC circa 1926


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 31, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> NYC circa 1926
> View attachment 147290


I can't maintain my balance on a 6' step-ladder, I don't know how those guys did it. Looking down makes me dizzy when I'm up a little ways.


----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## RnR (Jan 31, 2021)

Self at Sydney's famous Bondi Beach esplanade 1950. Still remember that beach bucket ... did anyone here have one similar?


----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 31, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I can't maintain my balance on a 6' step-ladder, I don't know how those guys did it. Looking down makes me dizzy when I'm up a little ways.


Yup...they were a special breed in that era...hard to believe that's nearly a century ago


----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 31, 2021)

Eiffel Tower, Paris  1928


----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 31, 2021)

Wearing a crinoline and spinning all of those hula hoops is amazing...how did she do that ???


----------



## Pappy (Feb 1, 2021)

My grandpa on his 62nd birthday. Got his cigarettes and beer, so he’s happy. A harder working man would be difficult to find.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 1, 2021)

Pappy said:


> My grandpa on his 62nd birthday. Got his cigarettes and beer, so he’s happy. A harder working man would be difficult to find.
> 
> View attachment 147379


Such a handsome man, Paps, and just look at that dark head of hair!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 1, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Such a handsome man, Paps, and just look at that dark head of hair!


Wish I had his hair genes.   
He was a stone mason as was his father and most of his relatives.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 1, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Wish I had his hair genes.
> He was a stone mason as was his father and most of his relatives.


Regarding the hair gene (or lack thereof), it's not so noticeable in a man's younger years, but boy, once men hit their 40's and 50's, the proof in the pudding comes out. 

Did your grandpa live a long life, Paps?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 1, 2021)

Check out the craziness in this photo.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 1, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Regarding the hair gene (or lack thereof), it's not so noticeable in a man's younger years, but boy, once men hit their 40's and 50's, the proof in the pudding comes out.
> 
> Did your grandpa live a long life, Paps?


Yes. He was 83 I think. That’s grandmas old piano in the background. Spent many a night singing with the whole family to grams playing.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 1, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Yes. He was 83 I think. That’s grandmas old piano in the background. Spent many a night singing with the whole family to grams playing.


I miss the old days and old ways, Paps, because people were people, they were real. Today I find so many people are fake.

It warms me inside to see the piano behind your grandpa, because I've always associated a piano in a home as extending a sense of togetherness, love and warmth.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 2, 2021)

The Hindenburg - Construction began in 1931.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 2, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> The Hindenburg - Construction began in 1931.
> 
> View attachment 147652


Wow!

An extraordinary photo!


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 2, 2021)

Proud circus performers...


----------



## Pappy (Feb 3, 2021)

Boy...have I got old pictures. Lots of them. My mom and my uncle.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> View attachment 147278


I wonder if the kid falling on the left, survived


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 3, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Boy...have I got old pictures. Lots of them. My mom and my uncle.
> View attachment 147798


that's a great picture..must be around 100 years old mustn't it, pappy ?.. yet if it was in colour it would be hard to tell it from a photo taken today...


----------



## Pappy (Feb 3, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> that's a great picture..must be around 100 years old mustn't it, pappy ?.. yet if it was in colour it would be hard to tell it from a photo taken today...


I would say about 100 years old. One thing my family did was take lots and lots of pictures.


----------



## MrPants (Feb 3, 2021)

Photo of University students in their military uniforms circa 1945-46


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 3, 2021)

Snappy Lunch is in Mount Airy, NC and was mentioned on the Andy Griffith show may times.

It is still open for breakfast and lunch.  I don't have any favorite dish there as it's all good


----------



## jerry old (Feb 3, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> Proud circus performers...
> 
> View attachment 147716


So, I've always wondered how a guy with no arm got dress when he was alone and who dressed him in picture above?


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 3, 2021)

jerry old said:


> So, I've always wondered how a guy with no arm got dress when he was alone and who dressed him in picture above?



I don't rightly know in fact I thought about that myself Jerry.   I'd bet somebody on the forum will have the answer.

Maybe that's part of his act


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

1925 new Ford prices


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 7, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> View attachment 148545


The young boy tuning into the radio using his right ear looks to be of a descendant of Dr. Spock, off Star Trek, or some far away galaxy with that hairdo.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 7, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> The young boy tuning into the radio using his right ear looks to be of a descendant of Dr. Spock, off Star Trek, or some far away galaxy with that hairdo.


By gosh me thinks you might be right...his age may be appropriate.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 8, 2021)

Electric baths (1920's - 1930's)


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 8, 2021)

The British women's swimming team at the 1912 Olympics in Stockholm, the first to feature swimming for women. They won gold in the 400 meter relay.
photo wouldn't upload


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 8, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> The British women's swimming team at the 1912 Olympics in Stockholm, the first to feature swimming for women. They won gold in the 400 meter relay.
> photo wouldn't upload


Is this the image, Mellow?


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 8, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> The British women's swimming team at the 1912 Olympics in Stockholm, the first to feature swimming for women. They won gold in the 400 meter relay.
> photo wouldn't upload.   Just a thought...I've also had problem pictures that I had to change to JPEG format.


----------



## jerry old (Feb 8, 2021)

the ladies in post 78 are showing more than they ought'a and in 1912


----------



## Pappy (Feb 8, 2021)

Looking down from grandmothers terrace to my house where I grew up.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 8, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Is this the image, Mellow?


Wow I don't know who the lady in the background is but she's formidable!


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 8, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Is this the image, Mellow?


That's it Aunt Marg, thanks a bunch, love the crossed arms.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 10, 2021)

February 1949...


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Feb 10, 2021)

jerry old said:


> the ladies in post 78 are showing more than they ought'a and in 1912


And what do you suppose they swam in?
A floor foot dress, with pantaloons and girdle?


----------



## Keesha (Feb 10, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Check out the craziness in this photo.


The courageous these guys had is incredible. 
I hope they got paid well.  The guy is at the very edge and not even hanging on.  
My mind does  somersaults just viewing the photo.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 10, 2021)

Keesha said:


> The courageous these guys had is incredible.
> I hope they got paid well.  The guy is at the very edge and not even hanging on.
> My mind does  somersaults just viewing the photo.


Oh I know... I can't even look at this image without feeling woozy.

Sad reality is, these men more likely than not made a pittance of a wage.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Feb 10, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> View attachment 147289







I love those prices!


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Feb 10, 2021)

House of David baseball team:










https://mashable.com/2017/05/20/house-of-david-baseball-team/




Yes, what you are seeing is for real.  I actually had an old pal who passed away years ago who played on that team at one time.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 10, 2021)

oldiebutgoody said:


> House of David baseball team:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope our Gaer, doesn't see this. LOL!


----------



## MrPants (Feb 10, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Wow I don't know who the lady in the background is but she's formidable!


For sure! Don't want to run into her in a dark alley


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Feb 10, 2021)

Jim Thorpe ~ USA's greatest athlete:


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Feb 10, 2021)

The original NY Mets:


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 10, 2021)

Peter Rabbit Babysitting Service!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 11, 2021)

1956, my cute wife washing the old 49 Ford, while I was on basic duty at Fort Dix, NJ. Tires were bald, but the tubes weren’t showing yet...


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 11, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> View attachment 146928


Here's another old Lang sign.  It's on an old railroad station.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 19, 2021)

1925 girl's rifle team.

Edit note:  Today, there are only 6 known women's NCAA rifle teams.  Also, is it me or does yon woman on the right have a lean and sinister look?  Her coat does have a bit of the animal skin look.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 20, 2021)

A street in my little home town.  Service station on the left.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 20, 2021)

My Dad on one of our fishing trips at Spy Lake, in the Adirondacks. Had to get up at 4 am, I wasn’t even human at that hour, because we have to be at the lake by Dawn.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 20, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> 1925 girl's rifle team.


What a happy bunch they are! ROFLMAO!


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 20, 2021)

Movie theater etiquette poster......1912


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2021)

These were the offices of my first job after leaving school .. it was a Computer company, and punch card/tape pool.. and I was the junior..  an Elite 'square'.. in the city .. This photo was taken 15 year before I went to work there.. but it pretty much looked the same except the cars were more modern by the early 70's.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 24, 2021)

My Dad and his father in 1914 when he was just one year old.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 25, 2021)

One of grandpas milk goats..Rags.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 25, 2021)

My house 100 years ago.  The war memorial was built after WW1 to remember the residents of the village who died in the 'Great War'.
My house is the large one to the right of the photo.  The two houses in front of it have been replaced by modern houses.  The nearer one was owned by one of the two village blacksmiths.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 27, 2021)

*Very old. This is my paternal grandparents (grandpa in white apron, grandma next to him. )  in front of Grandpa's store. Building still stands today. Upper floor all apartments at the time, not sure of they still are. My dad is man on right leaning against corner of building.

*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 15, 2021)

My Mom, Dad, Brother, and sister. I'm the youngest one. My Mom made our dresses.


My Dad and his family when he was growing up. He is the oldest Boy.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 15, 2021)

My Dad and me around 1938.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 15, 2021)

When I came across this photo, circa 1920's, I just knew that I had to have a pair of shoes like that.



Don't ask me what they cost, just don't go looking at old photos, it can get rather expensive.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 16, 2021)

*Me and my older sister on Christmas morning.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 16, 2021)

1917 HUDSON SUPER 6 Racing Special​


----------



## SetWave (Mar 16, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> View attachment 152023
> 
> View attachment 152024


After getting my drivers license the first time I was allowed to take the car out I headed to A&W had a hard time parking and got laughed at my the girls in the car next to me. Ahhhhhh, those teen angst years.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 16, 2021)

Just one of the planes my dad flew in WWII.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 16, 2021)

Some years ago, I went to the funeral of the last person of my father's generation. His younger brother had died some years earlier, now we were saying farewell to that brother's widow. At the funeral my sister gave me a photo that I almost completely forgotten about. Taken in 1948, it's me with my parents, at I believe, London's Portobello Market. My Dad's suit just blew me away, I loved it. Seeing my reaction, my wife arranged a visit to a bespoke tailor where I had the suit reproduced. Fancy having a photo where I look older than my Dad.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 17, 2021)

*My Parents right after they eloped. They were both 16yrs old. The second picture is my Mom,Dad,Brother,Sister and me.*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 17, 2021)

The original O'Neill surf shop.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 17, 2021)

Five generations in this photo. Dad, me, my daughter, my granddaughter and my first great grandchild. Dad has passed and the count has gone up on the great grandchildren...17.


----------



## horseless carriage (May 6, 2021)

An age when the travelling to get there was as much fun as the holiday break itself.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 6, 2021)

Me and my Boyfriend at our 8th-grade graduation dance.


----------



## charry (May 6, 2021)

Me and my lovely man 1986


----------



## Llynn (May 6, 2021)

The remote logging camp where I spent my early years. On this day, the company brought a group of logger's wives up to the camp (via their
private railroad) for a picnic. My Mother is at the lower left of the group. She and I actually lived up there during logging season. 

The building with a covered porch behind my Mother was the Company store and cookhouse.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 10, 2021)

*My Sister at her Prom in 1961. A few months later they eloped and sadly after 30 yrs he passed away. He was a Great Guy and I miss him every day.

*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 11, 2021)

This is a very old picture of my Mom ,my older brother and his son my precious nephew.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> This is a very old picture of my Mom ,my older brother and his son my precious nephew.
> View attachment 164394


Look at that cute little mustache on your nephew!


----------



## Sassycakes (May 11, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Look at that cute little mustache on your nephew!


He is my second nephew and I was only 7yrs old when he was born. He has been in the hospital since November from the Covid. He had a double lung transplant and been on and off ventilators.  I pray for him every day. He lives in Georgia and I live in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 11, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> He is my second nephew and I was only 7yrs old when he was born. He has been in the hospital since November from the Covid. He had a double lung transplant and been on and off ventilators.  I pray for him every day. He lives in Georgia and I live in Pennsylvania.


Awww... bless him, Sas.

I hope he continues to live healthy.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 9, 2021)

My grand parents,


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 9, 2021)

Really old photo of  grandmother with her sisters & parents.
She is on the far left,,note the tiny waists of the young ladies.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 9, 2021)

These are totally fabulous photos, Sliver!

I could stare at vintage photos all day long!

Thank you so much for sharing!

P.S. Yes, look at those trim waistlines.

People were healthier and in WAY better shape than people today. People back in the day when your pictures were taken could run circles around the masses of lazy people today, and they could do it in their sleep, and they didn't sob and pout about everything like today's generation does.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 9, 2021)

Thank you Aunt Marg.

Thought I would post these two photos of grand parents, who knows I might  learn of a new relation.

As a  youngster thought I would  'never' display photos .

After having grand children  that would never  know their great grand parents   got  out old family photos.

I have a really neat wedding certificate of my father's parents, which has their pictures on it.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 9, 2021)

My grandma and grandpa at their 55th Anniversary.


----------

